# antenna location in 2003 beetle convertible



## hillsj (May 19, 2005)

where is the antenna on the 03 convertible? is it supposed to be in the windshield? just bought a used one and get almost no radio reception.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: antenna location in 2003 beetle convertible (hillsj)*

In the windshield. Bad reception may be a HU issue, should be as good as a regular antenna.


----------

